# ´Koch ohne lagerfeuer



## Llanae (16. Juli 2007)

Hallo, ich bin koch und habe keine ahnung wie ich ohne jäger an ein lagerfeuer kommen kann, kann mir jemand helfen, vielen dank im voraus.


----------



## Eliara Larethian (17. Juli 2007)

In der Nähe der meisten Kochlehrer gibt es nur einen Ofen. Für viele Kochsachen brucht man aber ein Lagerfeuer um es herstellen zu können.

Ich weiß zumindest eine Stelle, wo es ein Lagerfeuer gibt, an dem man auch kochen kann:
Und zwar gehst du bei Westbree raus, und folgst der Straße Richtung Auenland. Auf dem Weg kommst du an einem kleinen Lagerplatz vorbei (genauer Name weiß ich jetzt leider nicht, aber liegt direkt an der Straße). Und da gibt es 2 Lagerfeuer, an denen man kochen kann

*ACHTUNG:* _Wenn du mehr kochen willst als nur ein paar Sachen, dann lohnt es sich vorher mehrere Kochgeschirre zu kaufen, dass du die auswechseln kannst, falls eines zerbrochen ist, wenn es nicht mehr Haltbar ist. Weil dort im Lager gibt es keinen Händler oder sonstigen NSC bei dem man die Sachen reparieren könnte_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe das hilft dir weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maireen (17. Juli 2007)

> Ich weiß zumindest eine Stelle, wo es ein Lagerfeuer gibt, an dem man auch kochen kann:
> Und zwar gehst du bei Westbree raus, und folgst der Straße Richtung Auenland. Auf dem Weg kommst du an einem kleinen Lagerplatz vorbei (genauer Name weiß ich jetzt leider nicht, aber liegt direkt an der Straße). Und da gibt es 2 Lagerfeuer, an denen man kochen kann



Das Lager nennt sich Arthurs Lager.
Drechsler können allerdings Lagerfeuer herstellen die jeder benutzen kann, also entweder direkt an einen Drechsler wenden oder aber mal im Auktionshaus nachschauen. Es lohnt sich jedenfalls immer ein paar auf Tasche zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eliara Larethian (18. Juli 2007)

oha, wieder was dazugelernt, danke für den Hinweis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (18. Juli 2007)

Soweit ich mich erinnere, gibt es in besagtem Lager einen Händler-NPC, bei dem man sowohl verkaufen als auch reparieren kann.


----------



## NavySushi (9. Oktober 2007)

Es gibt auch mehrere Lagerfeuer in Wegscheid, etwas östlich von Michelbinge direkt an der großen Oststraße (falls noch jemand hier reinluschert)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagdy (16. März 2008)

Ausserdem gibt es im Armenviertel in Bree einLagerfeuer, bei Anne , die ihre Söhne sucht.


----------



## Hogwing (25. Juni 2008)

Ich bin selber Koch und das Rezept für Lagerfeuer kannst du dir als Koch kaufen, und dann musst du dir nur das Holz dafür besorgen und kannst es egal wo entfachen


----------

